# Secret exchange chat



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Minnie says " She cant wait to get her buddy !!! "*


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux "My moder sais she is weady to shop!"


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi, its Minnie. my mum cant wait to shop !!! she wants to know what size to get and for boy or girl !!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I cant wait to shop either!! Im waiting to hear back from one other person before I can send out the matches.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not in the exchange but I do want to see pics of what everybody got


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

appleblossom said:


> I cant wait to shop either!! Im waiting to hear back from one other person before I can send out the matches.


this is always so much fun thanks for doing it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Audreybabypup said:


> I'm not in the exchange but I do want to see pics of what everybody got


i think that is the most fun part of the exchange is seeing the pics of our chi babies with there presents  , maybe you will join in on the Christmas one :reindeer:



mooberry said:


> this is always so much fun thanks for doing it!


 i agree!!! so fun, always  , Thank you Brandy !!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im glad that everyne enjoys the exchanges I too think one of the best parts is seeing what everyones chi gets. I have heard back from everyone & will start matching everyone up & get the pm's out today so everyone can start shopping.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohhh I am SO excited about it!! Can't wait to see who my partner is!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Me too, it's all very exciting, I'm off to a rspca galia tomorrow and they had some really good stalls down there, I might get some bits tomorrow. can't wait.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm hoping this time I can get pictures up of mine with their gifts! Usually it's been photobucket messing up with my pics or something out of my control!:foxes15:
I love seeing all the chis with their gifts..... they're like little kids on Christmas morning!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm hoping this time I can get pictures up of mine with their gifts! Usually it's been photobucket messing up with my pics or something out of my control!:foxes15:
> I love seeing all the chis with their gifts..... they're like little kids on Christmas morning!


I know just how you feel. WE loved the things you sent us the chi's fight over the snuggle sack you made Piper daily. My computer crashed before I could post pics & I have been able to find my camera stuff to download it to my new computer yet.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Ive pm'd everyone... have fun shopping!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got my buddy !!!!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay, I have my buddy!
So from any experienced secret buddy folks... what is the best way to do this?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> Yay, I have my buddy!
> So from any experienced secret buddy folks... what is the best way to do this?


well, you look on the wishlist thread and see if your buddy posted a wishlist. if they didnt post one yet hopefully they will soon. then you go shopping and on the sign up thread on the first post there is a list of all the rules like the deadline date to mail out . most wait till near or at the end. some will post early and some late. ask any questions on here that come to mind , just have fun !!!  ( oh, and usually we reveal ourselfs in the gift we send out. like a little note or card )


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

elaina said:


> well, you look on the wishlist thread and see if your buddy posted a wishlist. if they didnt post one yet hopefully they will soon. then you go shopping and on the sign up thread on the first post there is a list of all the rules like the deadline date to mail out . most wait till near or at the end. some will post early and some late. ask any questions on here that come to mind , just have fun !!!  ( oh, and usually we reveal ourselfs in the gift we send out. like a little note or card )


THANK YOU!!
I have done secret exchanges on other groups where you have to send things out every couple of weeks, so that is cool! Thank you!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Please tell minnie that Sparkles can hardly wait to start shopping for her with her mommy.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

got mine, off shopping so excited


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

got my buddy!! already got some ideas for gifts


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie says she is so happy :foxes_207: , she wants to help me pick things out for her buddy, we have already started looking


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou got her buddy, she says Mom lets go shopping....


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux Says "My Mommy is having wayy too much fun wid dis!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua's mommy is using some of her talent for one part of her secret buddy's gift.. hehe..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

this is minnie, mum just ordered somethinig for my buddy. i have the same thing and mum likes it on me  , and she went shopping for my buddy the other day! she got something for me and my sisters and the same thing for my buddy and we love ours! 
so , now we just waiting to get what mum ordered, could be 10 days it says. cant wait !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Secret Buddy,
i am very excited!!! My mum just received a package in mail that she ordered for you  , Now she is only waiting for one more thing !!!! But she said that may take awhile, so maybe by end of next week  
Your freind, Minnie


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

got some of my presents in the mail!! how exciting


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Mom got some of my shopping done for my secret friend. Just little more to go. This is fun!!! 
From Amerleah lou lou


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

My Mommy thinks she MAY know who my secret pal is..we will see when it arrives!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion and Penny are having fun shopping for their buddy! We will be getting a few things next week and then I will be sending out the package on Tuesday, while Penny is at the vet for her spay.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

got all our bits for the secret exchange, now must wrap and send, hope they like.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Calista loves the secret exchange!! We are having a wonderful time picking things out for her secret little buddy!!  I just have to keep the new things out of her reach, lol! She thinks everything is for her. Can you say Spoilt??


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

:clock: i am still waiting on that one last item to arrive in the mail... i have ordered from this site before and they take along time to ship, so i'm thinking by end of next week i will have it and then i can wrap everything up . 
Minnie cant wait to give her buddy these presents


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

I've sent mine yesterday, just hope they like it


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I sent mine yesterday too. I hope mine likes hers too. I am new at this and had a hard time as i have been recuperating after a hospital stay. Also I am embaressed that I blew the secret part in a previous post. This is my 1st secret exchange.Sorryfor the mistake and thankyou Aplleblossom for all of your hard work arranging this!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Momma got some of her order from UPS today so only few more things and we can wrap it and send our secret buddy their things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay! i got the last thing i was waiting for , now i just have to wrap everything up and will probably be ready to mail on Thursday... Minnie hopes her buddy likes the things we picked out


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Apology to Bijoux partner 

I came home last night to find that Lincoln had jumped on my dresser where Bijoux partners gifts were.

Luckly they were not ruined but they were covered in dog hair when I pulled them out from under him. *sigh*


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie was very excited to get a package today from her Secret Pal !!! her Secret pal is Sparkles . Thank you to Tori and Sparkles, Minnie loves the presents! we will post pics sometime soon


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is still waiting for 1 more thing to be delivered before she can send out her secret pals gifts.. She sure hopes it gets here soon.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Kahlua & I will be mailing out her Secret Buddy's gift this afternoon!!! Hope they love it!!! =D


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

sent mine out sunday .. hope they like it


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is sending out her gifts to her secret pal today,she hopes her friend will lie the gifts.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Rose of Love said:


> sent mine out sunday .. hope they like it


we LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! Calista went out in her ladybug harness today, (for a vet visit) and the vet thought it was the coolest harness ever!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie got her gift but its going to be awhile before we post pics, cause she got a gift card  ( and some nylabones, her favorite!) , so when she picks something out , i will post pics. 

and We sent Minnies gift to her buddy and i know they did get it and she said she liked it but i think she has a hard time posting pics... its ok,..... we are just happy if you like the presents


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

It's here !! It here!! Amberleah got her secret gifts from her Secret pal and her secret pal is Drum Roll Please!!!!
Katie and Kahlua..... Yippee Amberleah loves everything. Oh my such nice things she got a picture with hand drawn with a chi with cross on her collar and beautiful poem. 
Pictures will come, camera wont take good picture with out lots of sunlight and it raining and dark out today.
Amberleah love everything and is playing with her toy monkey. I thank you too!!!


I put the picture/poem on my wall and started really looking at it, OH MY Gosh, Katie hand drew a portrait of Amberleah lou lou. I cant believe I missed it at first. Looks just like her. How how wonderful , Thank you Katie and Kahlua We love it. I wish I had that kind of talent, my Mo and my sister and Dad all have the talent but I didn't get it at all.
Also Amberleah just loves her pink/white and green stripped Monkey. Big huge thank you again from Amberleah and her Mommy Theresa. Don't know how close you can see in photo.
__________________


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion & Penny are excited to get their gifts!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Today was the deadline to mail out the gifts but Ive spoken with a few people who will be mailing a bit late so if you havent received anything yet it is still comming.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just wondering who is still waiting to get there presents....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion and Penny are still waiting


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> I put the picture/poem on my wall and started really looking at it, OH MY Gosh, Katie hand drew a portrait of Amberleah lou lou. I cant believe I missed it at first. Looks just like her. How how wonderful , Thank you Katie and Kahlua We love it. I wish I had that kind of talent, my Mo and my sister and Dad all have the talent but I didn't get it at all.
> Also Amberleah just loves her pink/white and green stripped Monkey. Big huge thank you again from Amberleah and her Mommy Theresa. Don't know how close you can see in photo.
> __________________


Hehe yup thats her!! Since my actual computer in my room has been having issues we've been using our big television as a monitor, but that made it a lot easier to see pictures really big to get details. I'm so happy you like it.... I used to draw a LOT back in the day, mostly abstract stuff; now really dogs are the only things I can get motivated to do, haha. I have one of Kahlua and another of Tequila on my fridge.

So very glad she likes everything; and let me tell you the feelings' mutual; Kahlua just loves all her presents!! Since the dogs have had their own room, Kahlua's the only one who's been sleeping in bed with us and that's what she gets her bully stick so nobody fights over it. She gets so excited when we tell her it's bedtime lol! I can't wait to be able to use the hoodie dress and the robe; this past week it's been back up in the 80's... grr! Never thought I'd be wishing for colder weather!! =D


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love seeing all the pics. I hope we can join the next one.


----------

